# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Historia e shënimit dhe e përmbledhjes së haditheve (pjesa III)

## ArtanMasa

Në dritë të informatave të mësipërme, është e pamundur ta konsiderojmë Profetin (s.a.a.) përgjegjës për dështimet në shkrimin e haditheve. Një qëndrim i tillë do të ngrinte pyetje, të cilat nuk do të kishin përgjigje. Është përmendur se disa nga kalifët ndërhynë drejtpërdrejt në këtë çështje dhe e ndaluan shkrimin e haditheve.


Në vijim do të përpiqemi të gjejmë një sqarim për këtë ndalesë. Pas vlerësimit të shumë arsyeve që janë ofruar lidhur me këtë, do të përmendet edhe ajo që duket se është arsyeja kryesore e ndalesës, bashkë me dëshmitë e mjaftueshme për të mbështetur një pikëpamje të tillë.


Arsyet e dhëna për ndalesën



1.	Një arsye e propozuar është frika se njerëzit nuk do të arrinin të dallonin ndërmjet Kuranit të Shenjtë dhe haditheve të Profetit (s.a.a), gjë që do të rezultonte në dëmtimin (ar. Tahrif) e tekstit kuranor, një krim i pafalshëm.[1]



Ustad Ebu Rijjahu e ka hedhur poshtë këtë argument të dobët me fjalët vijuese:


Një arsye e tillë mund të duket bindëse për njerëzit e thjeshtë, por një hulumtues nuk mund ta pranojë atë, sepse një gjë e tillë nënkupton se elokuenca e Kuranit qëndron në të njëjtën shkallë me atë të haditheve.[2]


Sipas kësaj, nëse mrekullia e elokuencës kuranore është e kuptueshme për njerëzit, atëherë si ka mundësi që ata ta ngatërrojnë me hadithet e Profetit (s.a.a.), që qëndrojnë në një shkallë më të ulët elokuence se Kurani i Shenjtë. Një këndvështrim i tillë është i barabartë me mohimin e karakterit mrekullor të Kuranit të Shenjtë.


Në të vërtetë, të besosh në mundësinë e ngatërrimit të Kuranit të Shenjtë me hadithet, do të thotë të besosh se ndryshimi tekstual është i mundur në Kuran. Një besim i tillë nuk ekziston, sepse vetë Zoti i Plotfuqishëm e ka garantuar pandryshueshmërinë e Kuranit të shenjtë:


Vërtet, Ne e kemi zbritur Përkujtimin (Kuranin) dhe vërtet, Ne jemi mbrojtësit e tij. (Kuran, 15:9)


Një grup nga shokët e Profetit (s.a.a.) e dinte të tërë Kuranin e Shenjtë përmendësh, dhe me nivelin e tyre të lartë të kujdesit e të devotshmërisë karshi Kuranit, nuk do të ishte e arsyeshme të kihej frikë nga ngatërrimi i Kuranit me hadithet. Në rastin më të keq, një frikë e tillë paraqiste vetëm një mundësi të vogël rreziku, dhe jo një rrezik serioz. Në anën tjetër, ishte e sigurt se të mos shkruheshin hadithet do të shkaktonte një dëm të madh. Kjo ndalesë kishte ndikime të dukshme që në ditën e parë.


Që në ditët e hershme, shokët e Profetit (s.a.a) kishin mosmarrëveshje mes veti për disa ligje të sheriatit, dhe ishte e qartë se sikur hadithet e Profetit të Shenjtë (s.a.a) të mos shënoheshin me kohë, dallimet e tilla do të bëheshin edhe më serioze, siç edhe u bënë. Ndërmjet një mundësie të largët rreziku dhe një rreziku të madh të dallimeve që ishin duke u rritur, ata duhet ti kishin kushtuar më shumë rëndësi kësaj të fundit. Mundësia e parë nuk kishte thuajse kurrfarë peshe.



1.	Duke vazhduar me linjën e argumenteve të Ebu Rijjahut, të pandehim për një çast se ndalesa erdhi nga Profeti i Shenjtë (s.a.a), me qëllim që ti mbante ligjet e sheriatit brenda kornizave të caktuara dhe të pengonte një përhapje të tepërt të haditheve. Sipas tij, kjo ishte një nga arsyet përse i Dërguari i Zotit (s.a.a.), në disa raste, nuk kishte dëshirë tu përgjigjej pyetjeve që i parashtroheshin atij. E njëjta arsye është e vërtetë edhe në rast të haditheve që ishin të vlefshme për një kohë të caktuar dhe jo më pas.[3]



Ky argument është shumë i dobët. Nuk është e mundur të pranohet se Profeti (s.a.a) e ka kundërshtuar përhapjen e haditheve si bazë e sistemit ligjor të sheriatit. Si mund të pranohet një gjë e tillë, kur Kurani i shenjtë dhe sunneti duhet tu përgjigjen nevojave të larmishme të ligjit deri në Ditën e Gjykimit dhe ti ofrojnë njeriut udhëzim të vazhdueshëm? Për më tepër, nuk ka dëshmi se Profeti i Shenjtë (s.a.a) ka shpallur ndonjëherë një ndalesë të tillë mbi të shkruarit e hadithit.



1.	El-Avzai, duke ofruar edhe një shpjegim tjetër, shkruan: 
Shkenca e haditheve është një shkencë fisnike, për sa kohë që transmetohet gojarisht. Një metodë e tillë gjithmonë i mban njerëzit të angazhuar për tia kujtuar njëri-tjetrit hadithet. Por sikur të shkruhen, drita e tyre do të venitet dhe hadithet do të bien në duar të pavlefshme.[4]



Sidoqoftë, shpjegimet e el-Avzaiut nuk janë një përgjigje për nevojën e regjistrimit në formë të shkruar të haditheve, paçka se transmetimi gojor është i dobishëm në disa aspekte, si për shembull në kujtimin e vazhdueshëm të njerëzve lidhur me përmbajtjen e haditheve. Një metodë e tillë do të bëhej shkak që haditheve tu shtohej e tu hiqej vazhdimisht ndonjë gjë, për shkak të dobësisë së kujtesës njerëzore. Në të vërtetë, duket se vetë el-Avzai e ka shpikur këtë shpjegim dhe është tejet e dyshimtë nëse vërtet e kanë pasur parasysh ata që e ndaluan shkrimin e haditheve.



1.	Ibn Abd el-Birri, duke ofruar një shpjegim të ngjashëm me të mësipërmin, shkruan: Të shkruarit e haditheve u ndalua, që individët të mos mbështeteshin vetëm në atë që e kishin shkruar dhe ta pengonin të mësuarit e tyre përmendësh. Në këtë rast, detyra e të mësuarit përmendsh të haditheve do të zhdukej tërësisht.[5]



Kjo arsye gjithashtu është e papranueshme, sepse humbjet që rezultuan nga dështimi në të shkruarit e haditheve ishin shumë më serioze dhe shumë më të mëdha sesa dobitë e tilla. Civilizimi dhe vlerat njerëzore janë ruajtur nëpërmjet fjalës së shkruar dhe jo nëpërmjet kujtesës, ndonëse të mësuarit përmendësh i haditheve vazhdon të jetë një praktikë shumë e vlefshme.



1.	Një tjetër shpjegim që jepet në lidhje me këtë është se sikur hadithet të shënoheshin, njerëzit do ta kishin braktisur Kuranin e shenjtë për tia kushtuar gjithë vëmendjen haditheve.[6]



Edhe ky argument nuk mund të mbrohet, sepse e njëjta gjë mund të thuhet edhe për hadithet e përcjella gojarisht karshi Kuranit të shenjtë. Është e vërtetë se ti kushtohet vëmendje e tepëruar haditheve është një devijim. Njerëzit e ndjeshëm ndaj çështjeve të tilla mund të paralajmërohen dhe atyre mund tu kërkohet një interesim i barabartë edhe për Kuranin e shenjtë. Ndalesa e shkrimit të haditheve, që ka shkaktuar një dëm të pandreqshëm në sistemin islam, nuk ishte mënyra e duhur për ta siguruar këtë gjë.



1.	Autori i veprës Abxhad el-ulum shkruan: Sahabet dhe tabiinët nuk patën nevojë ti shkruanin hadithet dhe ligjet për arsyet vijuese: feja e tyre ishte e pastër dhe ata e kishin bekimin e të qenit afër kohës së Profetit të Shenjtë (s.a.a.). Mospajtimet mes tyre mungonin dhe ata e kishin mundësinë që ti referoheshin një personaliteti të besueshëm. Por kur u përhap Islami, ata filluan ti shkruanin dhe ti përmblidhnin hadithet, principet e ligjit dhe tefsirin e vargjeve të Kuranit.[7]



Ajo që pohon autori nuk është arsye për kundërshtimin e disa shokëve të Profetit (s.a.a.) ndaj të shkruarit të haditheve. Është vetëm një shpjegim që mund të jetë i vlefshëm ose jo në kontekstin e shkrimit të haditheve.


Përhapja masive e Islamit filloi në njëzet ose, e shumta, pesëdhjetë vjetët e para pas vdekjes së Profetit (s.a.a), ndërsa të shkruarit dhe përmbledhja e haditheve u vonua deri në pjesën e fundit të gjysmës së parë të shekullit II/VIII. Krahas këtyre dy pikave, dihet shumë mirë se shpikja e haditheve si të ishin thënë nga Profeti (s.a.a) filloi që në të gjallë të tij, dhe natyrisht u rrit në mungesë të shënimit të shkruar të tyre. Ishte detyrë e shokëve të Profetit (s.a.a.), që u ndanë mes veti lidhur me pyetjet ligjore, që ti ndërprisnin mashtrimet në rritje dhe dallimet e mëtejme, pikërisht duke i shkruar hadithet.  



1.	7.          Arsyeja e vërtetë pas ndalesës së shkrimit të hadithit është ajo që është propozuar nga një dijetar bashkëkohor, Sejjid Xhafer Murtada, dhe është vërtetuar nga dëshmitë që kemi në dispozicion. Ai thotë:



Kanë ekzistuar dy sekte mes çifutëve, nga të cilët njëri besonte në literaturën e shkruar. Tjetri besonte se asgjë përveç Teuratit nuk duhej të shkruhej. Grupi i dytë është quajtur kurra (recituesit).


Dada e ka përmendur këtë në librin e tij mbi mendimin fetar çifut.


Kab el-Ahbari, një çifut i konvertuar në Islam, i përkiste këtij sekti të dytë. I pyetur njëherë nga Umari lidhur me poezinë, njëra nga gjërat që thotë Kabi lidhur me arabët është se një grup i pasardhësve të Ismailit e ruajti Inxhilin vetëm në zemër dhe foli me urtësi... Është më se e mundur që kalifi ta kishte marrë këtë mendim (pra që të mos shkruhej asgjë përveç Kuranit të Shenjtë) nga Kab el-Ahbari. Umari kishte marrëdhënie të ngushta me Kab el-Ahbarin dhe i respektonte mendimet e tij.


Ndalesa e shkrimit të haditheve është përshtatur edhe me politikat e tija shtetërore. Nëpërmjet kësaj, ai mund ta ndalonte kriticizmin dhe ta forconte edhe më shumë fuqinë e tij. Një hap i tillë do të rezultonte në zhdukjen e një pjese të haditheve që ndërlidheshin me pretendimet dhe meritat e kundërshtarëve dhe që do ta përforconin pozitën e tyre.[8]


Autori, siç tregon deklarata e tij, e konsideron të mundur se, pas ndalesës së shkrimit të haditheve fshihen një numër arsyesh. Më e rëndësishmja ishte ndikimi i pikëpamjeve të njerëzve të librit (ar. Ehl el-Kitab) tek Kalifi i Dytë, të cilit, me sa duket, që nga koha kur ishte konvertuar, i pëlqente ti lexonte librat e tyre.


Transmetimet e Urvah ibn el-Zubejrit e vërtetojnë këtë ndikim. Sipas këtij transmetimi,kalifi në fillim kishte për qëllim që ta përmblidhte gjithë sunnetin e Profetit (s.a.a.), për çfarë u këshillua edhe me shokët e tjerë të Profetit (s.a.a.). Ata e miratuan këtë plan, por ai ndryshoi mendje me argumentin se ehl el-kitabi i kishte braktisur shkrimet e shenjta për hir të librave të tjerë që i kishin shkruar, dhe se ai nuk do të lejonte një gjë e ngjashme të ndodhte me Kuranin e Shenjtë.[9]


Është tejet e mundur që ky argument i kalifit të jetë frymëzuar nga Kab el-Ahbari, që i përkiste sektit Kurra, që u përmbajt nga të shkruarit e çfarëdo gjëje përveç Teuratit. Kabi kishte thurur plane të liga kundër Islamit dhe ndonëse kalifi mund të mos ketë pasur qëllime të ngjashme, ai, fatkeqësisht, asnjëherë nuk e vërejti ligësinë e Kabit.


Argumenti i Umarit kundër shkrimit të haditheve u përsërit edhe nga të tjerët. Ebu Burdahu përcjell nga babai i tij, i cili thotë: Bijtë e Ismailit shkruan libra dhe i braktisën Shkrimet e Shenjta.[10] Hakem ibn Atijjahu përcjell nga Muhammedi (me shumë gjasa, Muhammed ibn Sirini) se ai thoshte: Është rrëfyer se bijtë e Izraelit gabuan duke u mbështetur në librat që i kishin trashëguar nga paraardhësit e tyre përveç Teuratit.[11]


Një tjetër dijetar shkruan:


Një ndër ndikimet më të mëdha që çifutët patën tek muslimanët ishte praktika e tyre e tu përmbajturit nga shkrimi i haditheve. Në Talmud thuhet:Nuk ke të drejtë të shkruash gjëra, të cilat i rrëfen gojarisht. Nuk është e pamundur që muslimanët të kenë qenë nxitur nga Kab el-Ahbari në këtë drejtim, ndonëse themelin e kësaj ndalese e mbështesin në një hadith të Profetit (s.a.a.). Një dëshmi për këtë lloj ndikimi është fjala e kalifit, i cili, pasi i dogji hadithet që i kishte mbledhur, tha: Nuk duhet një Mishnat si Mishnati i njerëzve të Librit.[12]


Këto fjalë tregojnë një formë ndikimi nga praktika çifute.


Ebu Ubejdi, në veprön Gharib el-Hadith, shkruan:


E pyeta rreth fjalës Mishna një dijetar që e kishte studiuar Teuratin dhe Inxhilin. Ai tha: Rabinët dhe dijetarët e bijve të Izraelit shkruan libra të caktuar pas Musës, krahas Shkrimeve të Shenjta. Këto i quajtën Mishnah.


Është e qartë se kalifit i kishin pëlqyer praktikat e grupeve çifute, të kampit kundërshtar me kurranë, të cilët kishin përpiluar një Mishnah. Ebu Ubejdi më tutje thotë: Pas sqarimit të mësipërm, unë e kuptova domethënien e këtij transmetimi. Kjo ishte arsyeja pse Abdullah ibn Amr ibn el-Asi nuk donte të merrte asgjë nga Ehl el-Kitabi, ndonëse ai  posedonte disa libra të cilat i kishte siguruar përgjatë ekspeditës së Jermukut (nga sinagogat çifute).


Ai shton: Është e sigurt se ndalesa (mbi shkrimin dhe përcjelljen e haditheve) nuk buron nga hadithet dhe sunneti i Profetit (s.a.a). Të kishte qenë kështu, si do të ishte e mundur që shumica e shokëve të tij të përcillnin hadithe?[13]


Kjo tregon se Kalifi i Dytë e ndaloi shkrimin e haditheve dhe të sunnetit të Profetit (s.a.a.), sepse konsideronte se shkrimi i tyre do të ishte diçka e ngjashme me shkrimet e dijetarëve çifutë. Kështu, në vend që ta pengonte përhapjen e ideve çifute, ai e pengoi përhapjen e haditheve, gjë që mund të çonte drejt shkatërrimit të sunnetit të Profetit (s.a.a). Është e nevojshme të shtohet se Abdullah ibn Amri ishte njëri nga përhapësit e gjërave që njihen si israilijjat, pra ide me zanafillë judaike, dhe nuk ishte aspak antipatik ndaj tyre. Për shkak të njohurive të thella të Teuratit, që i posedonte, njerëzit i kërkonin atij tua përshkruante cilësitë e të Dërguarit të Zotit (s.a.a.).[14]


Për të përmbledhur, mund të thuhet se, në përgjithësi, hadithet nuk u shënuan me shkrim deri në fund të shekullit I/VII, ndonëse disa nga shokët e Profetit (s.a.a.) parapëlqyen ti shkruanin hadithet dhe madje disa prej tyre kishin në zotërim rrasa mbi të cilat kishin shkruar hadithe. Shënime të çrregullta të haditheve në formë të shkruar nisën të shfaqeshin në fillim të shekullit II/VIII, por përmbledhja serioze e tyre filloi kah fundi i shekullit II/VIII dhe më shumë në shekullin III/IX. Të gjithë gjashtë sahihët datojnë nga shekulli III/IX. Ndonëse është e mundur që disa nga përmbledhësit të kenë pasur në zotërim shënime të çrregullta të haditheve, është e qartë se shumica e haditheve të tyre buronte nga rrëfimet gojore.


Ekzistenca e disa veprave shumë të shkurta, që nuk mund të krahasohen me asnjë nga përmbledhjet e mëdha të haditheve që i kemi sot, e mbështet idenë se ka pak dëshmi për fenomenin e shënimit të shkruar të haditheve në shekullin II/VIII. Si përfundim, hadithet nuk u regjistruan në formë të shkruar për një periudhë shumë të gjatë dhe më shumë u përcollën gojarisht tek gjeneratat e mëvonshme muslimane.[15]     


Pasojat e mosruajtjes së haditheve në formë të shkruar


Mungesa e shënimeve të shkruara gjatë përcjelljes së haditheve solli shumë pasoja të dëmshme. Në vijim do të shqyrtohen disa prej tyre.





1. Humbja e shumë haditheve


Humbja e shumë haditheve ishte një rezultat natyrshëm i mosdokumentimit të hadithit në mënyrë të duhur. Ndonëse të mësuarit përmendsh rezultoi në ruajtjen e një numri të madh të haditheve, gjithashtu rezultoi edhe në humbjen e shumë prej tyre, sepse kujtesa është një mjet i papërsosur për ta ruajtur diturinë. Rrëfyesit e haditheve (ar. muhaddithun) pranojnë se humbjet e tilla janë dëshmia më e mirë e aspekteve negative të mosruajtjes së haditheve në formë të shkruar.


Ibn Kulabahu thotë: Librat dhe të shkruarit janë më mirë për ne sesa kujtesa e dobët dhe harresa.[16] Jahja ibn Saidi shkruan: Gjeta dijetarë që nuk parapëlqenin ti shkruanin hadithet. Sikur ti kishin ruajtur hadithet në formë të shkruar, tani do të kishim në dispozicion një dituri të madhe (ilm) nga Said ibn Musajjabi.[17] Jahjai këtu pendohet për humbjen e haditheve të rrëfyera nga Saidi dhe për humbjen e pikëpamjeve të tij.


Urvah ibn el-Zubejri shkruan: Shkrova një numër të madh hadithesh dhe më vonë i zhduka.. Do të doja të mos i kisha shkatërruar, edhe sikur ta dija se për këtë gjë do ta bëja kurban gjithë pasurinë dhe fëmijët e mi.[18]


Hisham ibn Urvahu rrëfen: Babai im i dogji librat që i posedonte gjatë ndodhisë së Harra-së, kur u sulmua dhe u plaçkit Medineja vitet 63/283 (nga ushtria siriane e Jezidit). Më vonë, ai më tha: Ti ruaja ato do të kishte qenë për mua më mirë se pronat dhe fëmijët që kam.[19] Jahja ibn Saidi ka thënë diçka të ngjashme.[20] Këto deklarata tregojnë se sa shumë janë penduar njerëzit për mosdokumentimin e duhur të haditheve.


Muammari thotë: I përcolla disa hadithe Jahja ibn Kethirit. Ai më kërkoi tia shkruaja për të. Ne jemi kundër shkrimit të diturisë, i thashë. Ai më tha: Shkruaj, sepse po nuk shkrove, nuk ka dyshim se do ti humbësh.[21]


El-Mensuri thotë: Do të kisha dashur ti kisha shkruar hadithet... Sa mbaj mend, aq edhe kam harruar. Ah, sikur ti kisha shkruar! Tani e mbaj mend vetëm gjysmën e asaj që kam dëgjuar.[22]           


Ibn Rushdi shkruan: Sikur dijetarët të mos e kishin ruajtur diturinë me shkrim dhe sikur të mos e kishin dalluar të besueshmen nga më pak e besueshmja, e gjithë dituria do të kishte humbur dhe nuk do të kishte mbetur asnjë gjurmë prej fesë (ar. din). I shpërbleftë Zoti me shpërblimet më të mira![23] Fillimi i të shkruarit të haditheve, pavarësisht vonesës fatkeqe, ishte një zhvillim i mirëseardhur, paçka se e ndoqi traditën e përcjelljes gojore të haditheve, me të cilën u përcollën edhe hadithet e besueshme edhe të tjerat.


Rashid Rida shkruan: Jemi të sigurt se kemi harruar dhe humbur një numër të madh të haditheve të Profetit (s.a.a.). Dijetarët nuk e kanë shkruar atë që e kanë dëgjuar. Por ajo që është humbur nuk u përkiste shpjegimeve të Kuranit e as nuk ishte e ndërlidhur me çështjet fetare.[24]


Pasi u pranua e vërteta se janë humbur hadithe, rëndësia e kësaj humbjeje mund të nënvlerësohej me supozimin e thjeshtë se hadithet e humbura nuk kishin të bënin fare me shpjegimet e Kuranit ose me temat fetare. Një pikëpamje e tillë është e papranueshme. Si është e mundur që ajo që është hadith, pra një formë e sunnetit të Profetit (s.a.a), të mos jetë pjesë e fesë? Deklarata e tij e pohon faktin se disa grupe muslimane nuk i posedojnë të gjithë mësimet e Profetit (s.a.a), ashtu siç janë përcjellë në traditën e Ehl-i Bejtit (a.s).


Ibn Abd el-Birri shkruan: Sot askush nuk është kundër shkrimit të haditheve. Sikur askush të mos i kishte shkruar hadithet, një pjesë e madhe e diturisë do të humbej.[25] 


Umar ibn Abd el-Azizi ka thënë: Kur u largova nga Medineja., isha njeriu më i ditur, por kur arrita në Siri, i harrova ato që  dija.[26]


Jezid ibn Haruni ka thënë: I kam mësuar përmendësh tre mijë hadithe nga Jahja ibn Saidi, por e kam harruar gjysmën e tyre për shkak të një sëmundjeje.[27]


Ibn Rahivajhu shkruan: I dija përmendësh shtatëdhjetë mijë hadithe dhe më kujtoheshin gjithsej njëqind mijë prej tyre. Çfarëdo që dëgjoja, arrija ta ta mbaja mend. Por pas një kohe i harrova.[28]


El-Shabiu ka thënë: Deri tani nuk kam shkruar as edhe një faqe, dhe askush nuk ma ka përcjellë një hadith e të mos e kem mësuar përmendësh, aq sa nuk më pëlqente kur ma përsërisnin dy herë. Por kam harruar aq shumë dituri, sa do ti mjaftonte një njeriu për tu bërë dijetar.[29]





Ishak ibn el-Mensuri shkruan:


E pyeta Ahmed ibn Hanbelin se kujt nuk i pëlqente të shkruarit e diturisë. Ai tha se disa e urrenin këtë gjë, ndërsa disa të tjerë këshillonin për ta bërë. Unë theksova se sikur të mos shkruhej dituria, do të kishte humbur... Ai u pajtua, duke thënë: Po të mos shkruhej dituria, sot nuk do të kishim dituri. [30]


Ahmed ibn Hanbeli ka thënë: Disa njerëz na kanë përcjellur hadithe nga mendja dhe disa nga librat e tyre. Hadithet e atyre që përcillnin nga librat ishte më i saktë.[31] Vetë Ahmedi kurrë nuk përcillte një hadith ndryshe, veçse prej një libri.[32]


Ibn Salahu shkruan: Po të mos shkruheshin hadithet, edhe gjithë dituria e mëvonshme do të zhdukej.[33]


Këto deklarata janë dëshmi e mjaftueshme për humbjen e madhe të haditheve.


2. Përhapja e gënjeshtrave


Një tjetër pasojë e ligë e mosruajtjes së duhur me shkrim të haditheve është përhapja e haditheve të falsifikuara. Ishte e pamundur që hadithet e përcjella gojarisht të ruheshin në një formë të përpiktë e të qëndrueshme. Në fillim, siç është e mirënjohur, nuk i kushtohej tepër vëmendje zinxhirit të transmetimit të një hadithi (ar. sened) kryesisht për shkak të atmosferës së përgjithshme të mirëbesimit që mbizotëronte. Dijetarët e tanishëm të haditheve, për tu shpëtuar pasojave negative që nënkuptohen me këtë pohim, thonë se hadithe të falsifikuara nuk kanë ekzistuar gjatë periudhës së shokëve të Profetit (s.a.a.). Por hulumtimet më të fundit kanë vërtetuar se disa individë, si Ebu Hurejreja, kanë shpikur një numër të madh hadithesh.[34]


Nuk ka dyshim se  në periudhat e mëvonshme iu kushtua një rëndësi e madhe ndarjes së haditheve të besueshme nga ato që nuk ishin të tilla, por kjo ndodhi në një periudhë kur një numër i konsiderueshëm grupesh, me ngjyrime politike dhe ideologjike, ishin shfaqur tashmë në shoqërinë muslimane. Ishte, pra, një periudhë kur edhe vetë kriteri i asaj se çfarë është e besueshme (ar. thikah) mund të interpretohej në mënyra të ndryshme. Në rrethana të tilla, është e qartë se deri në çfarë mase është i mundur vlerësimi i saktë i haditheve dhe çfarë shkatërrimi mund të pësonte sistemi.


Duke shkruar mbi këtë temë, Ebu Rijjahu thotë: Kur hadithet e Profetit (s.a.a.) u lanë pa u dokumentuar si duhet, sahabet nuk ndërmorën ndonjë gjë në këtë drejtim. Kështu u hap dera e transmetimit, si për të devotshmit, ashtu edhe për të devijuarit. Të devijuarit do të rrëfenin çfarëdo që kishin dëshirë, pa pasur frikë nga askush.[35]


Një tjetër autor shkruan: Një nga shkaqet e shfaqjes së falsifikimit të haditheve është fakti se hadithet nuk ishin shkruar dhe shokët e Profetit (s.a.a.) ishin mjaftuar me të mësuarit përmendësh dhe me rrëfimin gojor të haditheve.[36]


Ebul-Abbas el-Hanbeliu (v.716/1316), lidhur me këtë, shkruan: Një nga shkaqet e mospajtimi në mendimet mes ulemasë janë hadithet dhe tekstet kundërthënëse. Disa mendojnë se kalifi Umar ibn el-Khattab ishte përgjegjës për këtë. Shokët e Profetit (s.a.a.) i kërkuan leje për ti shkruar hadithet, por ai e pengoi këtë gjë. Kjo ndodhi edhe përkundër faktit se e dinte se Profeti (s.a.a), me rastin e haxhxhit të fundit, i kishte urdhëruar Ebu Shatit që ta shkruante fjalimin e tij dhe kishte thënë:Ruajeni diturinë duke e shkruar!


Sikur çdo shok i Profetit (s.a.a.) ta kishte shkruar atë që dëgjonte nga Profeti (s.a.a), sunnetido të ishte shënuar me një zinxhir transmetimi, që ndoshta do të kishte vetëm një hallkë (pra një transmetues të vetëm)[37] ndërmjet Profetit (s.a.a) dhe (gjeneratave të ardhshmet të) ummetit.


Është interesante të theksohet se Ebul-Abbasi, vetëm për shkak të këtij mendimi, u akuzua me rafd (shkëputje nga ummeti) dhe me të qenit shii (ar. teshejju).


Ebu Rijjahu, në një pohim tjetër, ku duket sikur e mohon besimin se ishte Profeti (s.a.a) që e imponoi ndalesën e të shkruarit të haditheve, thotë: A do të ishte e drejtë të mendonim se Profeti (s.a.a) do të mund ta shpërfillte gjysmën e asaj që i ishte shpallur?


Si mund ta linte ai krejt të pambrojtur në mendjet e njerëzve, prej të cilëve njëri do ta mbante mend, tjetri do ta harronte dhe një tjetër akoma do ti shtonte ndonjë gjë asaj që dëgjonte? Ku mbeti ai kujdes, që shokët e Profetit (s.a.a.) e kishin ushtruar në një rast të ngjashëm lidhur me Kuranin e Shenjtë? Pse ata nuk i shkruan hadithet, siç e shkruan Kuranin e Shenjtë? Shpërfillja e tyre e la gjysmën e shpalljes të padokumentuar si duhet, dhe të gjithë ata mbajnë përgjegjësi për këtë. [38]


Ibrahim ibn Sadi është mjaft i drejtpërdrejtë kur bëhet fjalë për dokumentimin e haditheve. Ai thotë: Dokumentimi i haditheve filloi kur hadithet e gënjeshtërta dhe të falsifikuara ishin përhapur dukshëm. Po të mos ishin hadithet që na erdhën nga lindja, mbase nuk do të kishim shkruar as edhe një hadith e as që do të kishim lejuar të shkruheshin.[39]


Një thënie e ngjashme i njihet edhe Ibn Shihab el-Zuhriut. Megjithatë, hadithet u regjistruan në formë të shkruar atëherë kur ishte shumë vonë tashmë. Se sa vonë ishte mund të kuptohet nga e fakti se transmetimet e përmbledhura te Sahih el-Bukhariu (7397 transmetime) u përzgjodhën nga shtatë qind mijë transmetime, ndërsa vetë Ebu Hanifeja do ti pranonte si të besueshme vetëm 150 hadithe nga një milion.


3. Përcjellja vetëm e kuptimit


Një nga pasojat e mosdokumentimit të haditheve ishte se, përgjithësisht, trajta e përpiktë e haditheve harrohej dhe përcjellja mbështetej mbi kuptimin, gjë që u bë një praktikë e zakonshme. Është e natyrshme që një njeri që e ka dëgjuar një hadith para njëzet vjetëve ta mbajë mend vetëm kuptimin e tij. Shtojcat dhe heqjet janë shumë të shpeshta në raste të tilla. Sikur ti ishte përkushtuar aq kujdes shkrimit të haditheve që në fillim, mundësia e një rreziku të tillë do të ishte në një shkalle shumë më të ulët.


Imran ibn el-Husejni ka thënë: Për Zotin, po të doja, do të mund të përcillja hadithe nga Profeti (s.a.a.) dy ditë me radhë, por ajo që më pengoi ishte kur pashë se njerëzit që i dëgjonin hadithet prej meje, i rrëfenin në një formë krejt tjetër. Pata frikë që edhe unë të mos i rrëfeja hadithet në të njëjtën mënyrë të gabuar, njësoj siç bënin ata, ndonëse jo qëllimisht.[40]


Sufjani ka thënë:


Nga Bara ibn Azibi, me një zinxhir të besueshëm transmetimi, e dëgjova hadithin në vijim: E kam parë Profetin (s.a.a) duke i ngritur të dy duart kur e niste namazin. Kur shkova në Kufe, vëzhgova se rrëfyesi i haditheve, Ibn Ebi Lejlaja, ia shtoi hadithit të mësipërm shprehjen: Pastaj nuk e përsëriste. Më duket se kujtesa e tij kishte qenë më e mirë në Mekke. Më pas më treguan se kujtesa e tij kishte pësuar ndryshime (ishte dobësuar).[41]


Ibn el-Xhevziu, në raportin biografik të transmetuesve, transmetimet e të cilëve përmbajnë gabime, shkruan: Lloji i parë janë ata të cilët, nën ndikimin e asketizmit, gradualisht e shpërfillën mësimin përmendësh dhe klasifikimin e haditheve. Përveç kësaj, ishin edhe ata që, në një mënyrë të gabuar, e përcillnin hadithin nga mendja pasi i kishin humbur, djegur ose groposur librat. Këta njerëz ndonjëherë e rrëfenin një hadith mursal si të ishte marfu, një hadith mavkuf si musned, dhe ndonjëherë e ngatërronin një hadith me një tjetër.[42]


Mosmarrëveshjet mes muslimanëve


Një tjetër pasojë e mosdokumentimit të haditheve në formë të shkruar ishin dallimet dhe mosmarrëveshjet lidhur me mendimin ligjor mes muslimanëve, deri në atë masë sa verdiktet ligjore (ar. fetva) dhe besimet e ndryshme, të bazuara mbi ndarjen e haditheve, u bënë një karakteristikë mbizotëruese e komunitetit musliman. Si pasojë e pushtimeve të hershme, Islami u përhap në zona të reja.


Sahabet dhe tabiinët, të cilët u shpërndanë në drejtime të ndryshme, e morën me vete vetëm atë pjesë të haditheve të Profetit (s.a.a), të cilën e kishin  dëgjuar vetë prej tij ose prej shokëve të tij. Nga Medineja, disa prej tyre shkuan në Mekke e në Jemen, disa në Siri dhe Palestinë, ndërsa disa në qytete të Irakut, si Kufeja dhe Basra.


Si rezultat i kësaj shpërndarjeje, secili prej tyre e përshtati një qasje ligjore që ishte në pajtim me hadithet që i dinte vetë. Duke mos i ditur hadithet që i dinin të tjerët, secili prej tyre ndoqi fetva të ndryshme dhe kundërthënëse. Kur një mosmarrëveshje e tillë u bë publike në periudhën e tabiinëve, ata filluan të udhëtonin nëpër qytete të ndryshme, dhe kjo është mënyra si u institucionalizua udhëtimi në kërkim të haditheve (ar. el-rihleh fi taleb el-hadith). Shumica e këtyre udhëtimeve ndodhën gjatë shekujve II/VIII dhe III/IX, madje edhe më vonë.


Shkaku i vërtetë për këtë ishte shpërndarja e haditheve nëpër qytete të ndryshme, ndërsa dijetarët shëtitës u përpoqën shumë për të sjellë njëtrajtshmëri dhe njëzëshmëri ndërmjet haditheve të vendeve të ndryshme. Ndonjëherë zbulohej se një hadith i vetëm ishte rrëfyer ndryshe në vende të ndryshme.


Abdullah ibn Mubareku, siç përcillet, udhëtoi në Jemen, Egjipt, Siri dhe Kufe për të mbledhur hadithe.[43] Ebu Hatim el-Razi shkruan: Udhëtimet e mia të para në kërkim të haditheve më morën 7 vjet. Llogarita se distanca që kisha kaluar në këmbë ishte rreth një mijë parsang. Unë vazhdova në këtë rrugë dhe do ta lija kur distanca të arrinte një mijë parsang...Shumë herë kam udhëtuar nga Mekkeja në Medinë, nga Siria në Egjipt, prej Egjipti në Ramlah e deri në Bejt el-Makdis, ndërsa prej atje deri në Askalan, Taberijje, Damask dhe Hums...[44]


Ibn Musajjabi ka thënë: Kam udhëtuar ditë e natë në kërkim të një hadithi të vetëm.[45]Këto tradita udhëtimesh ishin aq të përhapura, sa el-Khatibi e përmblodhi një vepër të plotë mbi këtë temë, me titullin El-Rihle fi Taleb el-hadith, pra udhëtime në kërkim të haditheve, dhe Ramhurmuzi i kushtoi kësaj teme një kapitull të librit të tij El-Muhaddith el-fadil.[46]


Ky udhëtim në kërkim të haditheve u bë aq i rëndësishëm sa Jahja ibn Muini u detyrua të thoshte: Ka katër lloje njerëzish prej të cilëve nuk duhet të pritet pjekuri... (një prej tyre është) një njeri që qëndron në vendlindje, e shkruan hadithin aty dhe nuk udhëton në qytete të tjera në kërkim të haditheve.[47]


Probleme të këtilla, që ishin një pasojë e natyrshme e dështimit në dokumentimin e duhur të haditheve, nuk ndodhën në rastin e Kuranit. Sikur hadithet e Profetit (s.a.a) të ishin shkruar që në fillim, me bashkëpunimin e gjithë shokëve të Profetit (s.a.a.), të gjitha shkollat e ndryshme ligjore, madje edhe teologjike dhe politike, që u shfaqën më vonë, nuk do të kishin ekzistuar. Secila nga këto shkolla i ka themelet tek hadithet. Por sa ishin autentike këto hadithe? Deri në çfarë mase ishin të besueshme për të tjerët? Deri në çfarë mase mund të tjerët ta pranonin rëndësinë e tyre në raste kur transmetimi mbështetej në domethënien e hadithit? Këto ishin pyetje, për të cilat nuk ekzistonte asnjë përgjigje.


Ebu Zuhre shkruan: Kur vdiq Umari dhe shokët e Profetit (s.a.a.) u larguan në qytete të ndryshme, secili prej tyre themeloi një shkollë ligjore të veten dhe secili prej tyre e ndoqi rrugën e vete. Kur erdhi periudha e tabiinëve, secili qytet e kishte shkollën e vete ligjore, pikëpamjet e të cilave ishin aq të largëta prej tjerave, sa ishin edhe qytetet prej njëri-tjetrit.[48]


Kalifi Mensuri njëherë i propozoi Malik ibn Enesit që ta bënte standarde përmbledhjen e tij të haditheve, me emrin Muvatta. Ai sugjeroi ta kopjonte librin për çdo qytet dhe tu urdhëronte njerëzit ti mësonin vetëm përmbajtjet e tij dhe të mos i referoheshin asgjëje tjetër (si autoritet ligjor). Maliku u përgjigj: O Prijës i Besimtarëve! Mos bëni një gjë të tillë! Këta njerëz tashmë i kanë besimet e veta në bazë të asaj që e kanë dëgjuar dhe e kanë rrëfyer nga hadithet. Lërini rehat njerëzit e çdo qyteti me atë që e kanë zgjedhur për vetveten![49]


Përhapja e analogjisë (ar. rej)


Një tjetër pasojë negative e dështimit në dokumentimit e duhur të haditheve ishte shfaqja dhe mbizotërimi i mëpasëm i praktikës së analogjisë (ar. rej ose kijas) mes dijetarëve muslimanë të fikhut, sepse secili prej tyre kishte qasje vetëm te disa hadithe, ndërsa të tjerat ose ishin humbur ose nuk ishin të qasshme. Njerëzit u bënin shtypje për të dhënë verdikte ligjore (ar. fetva), por ata nuk kishin në dispozicion sasi të mjaftueshme të haditheve për këto nevoja. Kështu, u detyruan ti drejtoheshin analogjisë (ar. rej) për tu dhënë përgjigje njerëzve. Disa prej tyre e praktikonin analogjinë për shkak të mungesës së besimit në hadithe, që ishte një rezultat i natyrshëm i mungesës së haditheve të dokumentuara në mënyrë të besueshme.


Në disa raste, një vendim ligjor (ar. hukm) mbështetej në një hadith të caktuar që ishte në dispozicion, ndërsa diku tjetër vendimi mbështetej në mendimin analogjik. Fatkeqësisht, pas disa kohësh, gjykimet e bazuara në analogji u morën si autoritet ligjor për të tjerët, që gjithashtu nuk kishin qasje në hadithe të besueshme. Ata pëlqenin të vepronin sipas analogjisë së paraardhësve të tyre, në vend që ti formulonin mendimet e veta analogjike ose të jepnin vetë fetva. Mbizotërimi i praktikës së analogjisë deri në këtë masë në Islamin sunnit ishte si shkak i mungesës dhe i pamjaftueshmërisë së haditheve, gjë që erdhi si rrjedhojë e humbjes së një numri të madh hadithesh të Profetit (s.a.a.).


Ndalimi i përcjelljes së haditheve


Më sipër u diskutua se si ishte ndaluar regjistrimi i shkruar i haditheve dhe se çfarë pasojash rezultuan nga kjo gjë. Diskutimi lidhet me faktin se, siç dëshmon historia, njerëz të caktuar mes shokëve të Profetit (s.a.a.) janë munduar madje ta ndërpresin edhe rrëfimin gojor të haditheve. Ata e ndaluan dokumentimin e  haditheve me pretekstin e mbrojtjes së Kuranit të Shenjtë. Megjithatë, ata e ndaluan edhe rrëfimin gojor të tij, me pretekstin se vëmendja e njerëzve duhej të përqendrohej mbi Kuranin. Është e mundur që arsyet politike të ishin motivi që qëndronte pas kësaj.


Kurrah ibn Kabi rrëfen:


U nisëm nga Medineja për në Irak. Umari na shoqëroi deri në dalje të qytetit. Ai tha: A e dini pse kam ardhur? Ndoshta ke ardhur që të na thuash lamtumirën, si shokë të Profetit (s.a.a) që jemi. u përgjigjëm ne. Ai tha: Kam ardhur tju tregoj se duhet ti kushtoni rëndësi më të madhe Kuranit dhe të përcillni më pak hadithe nga Profeti (s.a.a.). Tani shkoni, sepse unë jam bashkëpunëtori juaj në këtë gjë.


Kurrahu, në një transmetim tjetër, shton: Isha ulur mes disa njerëzve që ia kujtonin njëri-tjetrit hadithet. Mua mu duk sikur mbaja mend më shumë hadithe se ata. Por ndenja i heshtur kur mu kujtua këshilla e Umarit.


Sipas transmetimit të Dhehebiut, ai tha: Kur ata më kërkuan tu përcillja hadithe, unë u thashë se Umari ma kishte ndaluar një gjë të tillë.[50]


Është përcjellë gjithashtu, se kur kalifi e dërgoi Ebu Musa el-Eshariun në Irak, i tha: Mos u fol me hadithe. Unë jam bashkëpunëtori yt në këtë çështje.[51]


Këta transmetime tregojnë se ishte bërë një përpjekje për ta ndalur përhapjen e haditheve të Profetit të Shenjtë (s.a.a.), jo vetëm në formë të shkruar, por edhe në çdo formë dhe mënyrë tjetër.


Ibn Asakiri e ka regjistruar shprehjen vijuese të Ibrahim ibn Abd el-Rahmanit:


Për Zotin, Omeri nuk vdiq pa i mbledhur shokët e Profetit (s.a.a), si Hudhejfe ibn el-Jemeni, Ebul-Derda, Ebu Dherr, Akabah ibn Amir... Ai u tha: Çfarë janë këto hadithe që i keni shpërndarë gjithandej? Ata thanë: A na ndalon të përcjellim hadithe?[52]


Sipas një transmetimi të shënuar nga Taberaniu, Ibrahim ibn Abd el-Rahmani thoshte:Umari i mblodhi Abdullah  ibn Mesudin, Ibn Mesud el-Ensariun dhe Ebul-Derdanë, të cilëve u tha: Çfarë janë këto hadithe të Profetit (s.a.a) që ju i rrëfeni kaq hapur? Pastaj ai ua ndaloi largimin nga Medineja, deri në vdekjen e tij.[53]


Është e qartë se këta individë ishin në mesin e shokëve më të mirënjohur të Profetit (s.a.a.). Ehl-i sunneti nuk ka dyshime rreth sinqeritetit të njerëzve si Hudhejfeja, Ebu Dardaja dhe Ibn Mesudi. Vetë Umari, madje, e çmonte aq shumë Ibn Mesudin, sa kur e dërgoi në Irak, në letrën e dërguar popullit të Irakut, shkroi: Unë e kam parapëlqyer mirëqenien tuaj karshi times duke jua dërguar Ibn Mesudin.[54]


Ibn Hazmi e ka vërejtur seriozitetin e akuzave kundër kalifit, por, duke mos guxuar ta kritikonte veprimin e tij (si njëri nga Kalifët e Drejtudhëzuar), ai hedh dyshim mbi vërtetësinë e transmetimit dhe thotë: Ky hadith është mursel dhe i dyshimtë, për shkak të pranisë së Shubes në zinxhirin e transmetuesve, ndaj nuk mund ta citojmë si dëshmi. Por e dimë se hadithi është përcjellur edhe nëpërmjet zinxhirësh të tjerë transmetimi. Për më tepër, Ibn Hajthami, në Mexhma el-Zavaid, v.1, fq.147, pasi e vlerëson këtë hadith si sahih,shkruan: Kjo deklaratë e Umarit është autentike (ar. sahih) dhe është përcjellë nga shumë zinxhirë transmetimi.


Ibn Hazmi, teksa e shqyrton këtë hadith, thotë: Është e qartë se ky transmetim nuk është i vërtetë. Nëse e pranojmë si të tillë, atëherë duhet ta konsiderojmë folësin e përmendur si të dalë nga Islami, sepse përpjekja e tij ishte përqendruar në fshehjen dhe mohimin e haditheve të të Dërguarit të Allahut (s.a.a).[55]


Autori i El-Sunne kabl el-Teduin shkruan: Arsyetimi se ngujimi i sahabeve (në Medinë) ishte si shkak i përcjelljes së shumë haditheve, nuk është i vërtetë, sepse edhe Ebu Hurejre ishte nga njerëzit e tillë dhe nuk u burgos (nga Umari).[56]


Deklarata e mësipërme nuk është e vërtetë, sepse vetë Ebu Hurejre ishte një prej atyre, të cilëve Umari ua ndaloi përcjelljen e haditheve të Profetit. Ebu Hurajre e pranoi fjalën e Umarit dhe rrëfeu më pak hadithe për sa kohë që ishte gjallë Umari.


FUND


[1] Xhami bajan el-ilm II, 82, Fath el-Bari, Mukaddimah, f.4, Takjid el-ilm, 57, Tarikh el-Fikh el-Islam, 88. 
[2] Adva ala el-Sunnet el-Muhammedijjah, 51.
[3] Po aty. 51.
[4] Po aty.
[5] Xhami bajan el-ilm, I, 81.
[6] Po aty I, 82.
[7] Takjid el-ilm, 57.
[8] Abjad el-ulum, 110.
[9] El-Sahih min Sirat el-Nebu el-azam (S, I, 27, fusnotë).
[10] Takjid el-ilm, 51; Xhami bajan el-ilm, I, 64; Kanz el-ummal, V, 239
[11] Sunan el-Darimi, I, 124; Takjid el-ilm, 56; gjithashtu shih Takjid el-ilm, 57, Tadhkirat el-Huffaz, I, 296.
[12] Takjid el-ilm, 61; Xhami bajan el-ilm, I, 65; Husn el-Tanbih, 92
[13] Shih Buhuth Maa Ehl el-Sunnah va el-Salafijjah, 97; për deklaratën nga Talmudi, shih el-Tafkir el-Dini ind el-Jahud, f.79, nga Talmud Hittin, 60 Bab Tamura, Bab 14; Kasim ibn Muhammed ibn Abi Bakr thotë: Numri i hadithe u rrit gjatë sundimit të Omerit. Ai urdhëroi ata ti silleshin atij dhe i dogji ata, duke thënë: Nuk na duhet Mishnat si Mishnati i Ehl el-Kitabit. Shih el-Tabakat el-Kubra, V, 188.
[14] Gharib el-Hadith, IV, 282
[15] Adab el-Mufrad, 69
[16] Ndonëse disa prej përmbledhësve e kanë filluar punën e tyre të përmbledhjeve gjatë shekullit të 2të/8, datat e vdekjeve të tyre në përgjithësi ndodhin në shekullin e 3të /9
[17] Takjid el-ilm, 103
[18] El-Tabakat el-Kubra, V, 141. Xhamibajan el-ilm, I, 81
[19] Takjid el-ilm, 60; Xhamibajan el-ilm, I, 75
[20] El-Tabakat el-Kubra, V, 179; Musannaf Abd el-Razzak, XI, 425; Xhamibajan el-ilm, I, 90.
[21] Xhamibajan el-ilm, I, 84
[22] Musannaf Abd el-Razzak, XI, 259, el-Kifajah fiilm el-Rivajah, 106
[23] Takjid el-ilm, 60, el-Muhaddith el-Fadil nga el-Ramhurmuzi
[24] El-Taratib el-idarijjah, II, 249
[25] Tafsir el-Manar, IV, 288
[26] Xhamibajan el-ilm, I, 84
[27] Tadhkirat el-Huffaz, 1, 84
[28] Po aty, I, 339
[29] Tabakat el-Fukaha, 78
[30] Tadhkirat el-Huffaz, 1, 84
[31]Xhamibajan el-ilm, I, 91
[32] Takjid el-ilm, 115
[33] El-imla va el-istimla 47
[34] Tadrib el-Ravi, II, 65
[35] Shih Ebu Hurajrah nga Sajjid Sharaf el-Din dhe Shajkh el-Mudira nga Ebu Rijjah
[36] Adva ala el-Sunnah el-Muhamedijjeh, 268
[37] Tarikh el-Fikh el-Islami, 68
[38] El-Imam el-Sadik va el-Madhahib el-arbaah, I, 260
[39] Adva ala el-Sunnah el-Muhammedijjeh, 52, 53
[40] El-Marifah va el-Tarikh, II, 762
[41] Tauil Makhtalaf el-Hadith, 40; el-Mavduat, I, 93; Tarikh el-Madhahib el-Fikhijjah, 20
[42] El-Xharh va el-Tadil nga Ebu Hatim el-Razi, I, 43, 44
[43] El-Mavduat, I, 35, 36; Tarikh ibn Asakir, II, 10
[44] El-Xharh va el-Tadil, I, 263
[45] Po aty, I, 359, 360
[46] El-Tabakat el-Kubra, V, 120; Tadhkirat el-Huffaz, I, 56; el-Rihlah fi Talab el-Hadith, I, 27
[47] El-Muhaddith el-Fadil, 230
[48] El-Rihlah fi Talab el-Hadith, 89; shih Fath el-Bari, I, 158, 169; Xhamibajan el-ilm I, 111, 113, el-Muxhrahun, I, 57; Tadhkirat el-Huffaz, I, 108; el-Muhaddith el-Fadil, 215, 223
[49] Kashf el-Zunnun, II, 1908
[50] Sunan el-Darimi, 79; Hajat el-Sahabah, III, 257, 258, Xhamibajan el-ilm, II, 120; el-Tabakat el-Kubra, VI, 7, Mustadrak el-Hakim, I, 152, (el-Hakimi thotë: Nga pikëpamja e sanadit ky hadith është plotësisht Sahih); Tadhkirat el-Huffaz, I, 7; Tarikh el-Fikh el Islam, 41
[51] El-Bidajah va el-Nihajah; VIII, 107; autori thotë: Ky hadith i Omerit është i mirënjohur.
[52] Hajat el-Sahabah, III, 272; Kanz el-ummal, V, 239.
[53] Hajat el-Sahabah, nga Maxhma el-Zavaid, I, 149; el-Tabakat el-Kubra, V, 239; Tadhkirat el-Huffaz, I, 7; el-Mavduat, I, 94; el-Muhaddith el-Fadil, 133.
[54] Tadhkirat el-Huffaz, I, 14.
[55] El-Ahkam, II, 139, nga el-Sunnah kabl el-Teduin, 108
[56] El-Sunnah kanë el-Teduin, 108

----------

